# Moorings Rv Resort Belfast Maine



## ember

Hi all I am "planning" our camping trip for our 25th wedding anniversary this June. I found this place, and REALLY like the looks of it, so am hoping at least one Outbacker has checked it out!!
Thanks,
TTFN
Ember


----------



## ember




----------



## ember

[post="0"]http://www.oceanfrontrvcamping.com/[/post]

Or does someone know of a similar place?
TTFN
Ember


----------



## MaeJae

Sorry I can't be of any help...

But, it looks really nice.

MaeJae









p.s. your link didn't work... 
here ya go;
click-ity-click-click


----------



## ember

MaeJae said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help...
> 
> But, it looks really nice.
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. your link didn't work...
> here ya go;
> click-ity-click-click


It is a sweet looking place isn't it!?!? Thanks MaeJae for making a working link!! I don't know what I did wrong! My link looked good!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

ember said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help...
> 
> But, it looks really nice.
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. your link didn't work...
> here ya go;
> click-ity-click-click


It is a sweet looking place isn't it!?!? Thanks MaeJae for making a working link!! I don't know what I did wrong! My link looked good!!








[/quote]

It really does look nice! - especially the sites near the water!


----------



## ember

rdvholtwood said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help...
> 
> But, it looks really nice.
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. your link didn't work...
> here ya go;
> click-ity-click-click


It is a sweet looking place isn't it!?!? Thanks MaeJae for making a working link!! I don't know what I did wrong! My link looked good!!








[/quote]

It really does look nice! - especially the sites near the water!








[/quote]

IF we get to go I'm hoping to get site 31!!


----------



## Joonbee

We are heading to Bar Harbor this year and have looked at a few places out there. Little farther for you, but they did have some cg's with water front. No saavy enough to add clicky for my thread, but it is a recent thread if you check in camping recpmmendations for Me and Nh.

Also I googled bar harbor camping and you will get links to a lot of the cg's around that area. I know the KOA and the Mt Desert narrows were one's that had waterfront.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## ember

Joonbee said:


> We are heading to Bar Harbor this year and have looked at a few places out there. Little farther for you, but they did have some cg's with water front. No saavy enough to add clicky for my thread, but it is a recent thread if you check in camping recpmmendations for Me and Nh.
> 
> Also I googled bar harbor camping and you will get links to a lot of the cg's around that area. I know the KOA and the Mt Desert narrows were one's that had waterfront.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim,
I just checked out the KOA at Bar Harbor. They do look nice. Not sure how a I missed it!?!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## egregg57

Some Day Supermom and I want to go to Bar Harbor. Just never seem to get it planned. You know the further north we go the easier it is for those Northern Folk can come down and meet up with us "Southern" folk! Keep us up to date on what your thoughts are of those campgrounds in Bar Harbor! You know, that is where you can catch the Cat, a catamaran ferry, to Nova Scotia!


----------



## ember

OMG egregg!! Stacey will love the CAT!! I can't believe I didn't think of that! I just visited their website, and most is under construction to update for 2009, but I'll definately be checking back on it!! 
Thanks,
TTFN
Ember


----------



## ember

Well we bit the bullet, and WE ARE BOOKED June 13th to June 19th at Moorings site #18. The Abi-one, her awning and the big window in the livng room will face the ocean, and we will watch the ships go by!! (or something!!!) 
The winter seems shorter already!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Joonbee

Awesome. Sounds like the beginning of a memorable anniversary.

Jim


----------



## dunn4

Never been that far north, but sure hope to make a trip up that way some day. I just checked the link and it looks from the cg map that you got an awesome site! Have a great trip and happy anniversary


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ember said:


> Well we bit the bullet, and WE ARE BOOKED June 13th to June 19th at Moorings site #18. The Abi-one, her awning and the big window in the livng room will face the ocean, and we will watch the ships go by!! (or something!!!)
> The winter seems shorter already!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Site 18 looks great! Think 14 would have been just a good....but not a pull-through. We will need pictures of this trip for SURE!


----------



## ember

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well we bit the bullet, and WE ARE BOOKED June 13th to June 19th at Moorings site #18. The Abi-one, her awning and the big window in the livng room will face the ocean, and we will watch the ships go by!! (or something!!!)
> The winter seems shorter already!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Site 18 looks great! Think 14 would have been just a good....but not a pull-through. We will need pictures of this trip for SURE!








[/quote]

31, 14 and 18 were my top choices, but the first two were already gone. Stacey just ordered a couple of new lenses for his camera, so hopefully I'll master getting pics on here by then!!


----------



## ember

We leave in 6 days!!! I am SO excited to go!!! We have been putting in some LONG days to pull this trip off, and with our son home to keep things watered and growing (we have a greenhouse/landscaping business) we are gonna enjoy this trip so much!! 
Our DIL has promised to help me post pics when we get home!! and I bought myself a new Canon A1000IS today, I'm afraid of screwing up Staceys big camera on day one of a great vacation!! 
I can ALMOST smell the salt breezes already!! and winter seems like it was a long time ago!!


----------



## swanny

Ember, Have a great time!!!!!!!!!! Take lots of pics, wife and I are going there in Sept. I can't wait I have always wanted to go to Maine

Enjoy and have a safe trip, Swanny


----------



## ember

swanny said:


> Ember, Have a great time!!!!!!!!!! Take lots of pics, wife and I are going there in Sept. I can't wait I have always wanted to go to Maine
> 
> Enjoy and have a safe trip, Swanny


We'll do our best! Do you know what site # you have? I'll take a pic for you while we're there.
Ember


----------



## swanny

We'll be in site 21A. Thanks a lot Ember. Hope it's everything you expect and more.

Swanny


----------



## ember

swanny said:


> We'll be in site 21A. Thanks a lot Ember. Hope it's everything you expect and more.
> 
> Swanny


OMG Swanny you are gonna love it!! No luck with pic's yet, but I will I promise!! I posted a ton on FaceBook tonight though.


----------



## swanny

Thanks so very much Ember. That is good news. My wife and I are really looking forward to this trip. We have wanted to visit Maine for years.

Have fun and a safe trip

swanny


----------



## wolfwood

Oops...posted this as a new thread but I think Ember wanted these pics here. 
 [Swanny, these are for YOU!

Note: Just checked this link 'cuz the other one didn't work (even tho' it did for me). THIS link also works for me ..... but maybe not for you


----------



## swanny

thank you Ember for your time and effort and Wolfwood for the post. I just need to get my sons FB password and i'll check them out.

swanny


----------



## ember

Swanny it was really no time or effort, I jsut took them on the way back from the beach!!









Judi, I am SOOOOO excited, I can explain a computer issue!!! The link works for me to, because we have Facebook accounts and had left that window/screen with out logging out. Thanks for posting for me and for letting me answer a 'puter question (even though it wasn't really a question)!!
TTFN
Ember
PS we are having a GREAT time!! and will do my best with my DIL's help to post pics on Outbackers when we get home. (for those of you who don't have Facebook accounts) I'm thinking of tackling a blog when we get home. We are leaving Belfast tomorrow morning, and will spend tomorrow and Saturday nights my nephew and his family "aside the barn". (definition of "aside the barn" to be in the afore mentioned blog) 
then arrive home on Sunday and back to work on Monday.


----------

